# For those planning to travel Timmelsjoch coming from / to Italy (closed )



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Hi,

if your plans include driving across Jaufenpass/Timmelsjoch you may want to look
for an alternate route for the time being as Timmelsjoch is closed indefinitely from the
Italian side due to stones/rocks falling from the ceiling in one of the tunnels :

http://mobileapps.tt.com/panorama/v...ochstraße-wegen-materialabbruchs-gesperrt.csp

ADAC Alp Pass Info 










I just drove across it yesterday afternoon

- Jan


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Holy crap! So fortunate that you weren't in the tunnel at the time!

This directly affects our plans! We were planning on driving from Schwangau to Lake Como via Timmelsjoch and Murano. Our Euro Delivery is on July 18. 

In May 2016 our group delivery (#CentennialMTour) route had us going from Schwangau over Timmelsjoch, our first pass, to get to Merano, our first overnight stop once we left Munich. Unfortunately, Timmelsjoch was still closed on the Italian side, although most of us didn't find that out until we had driven all the way to the summit on the Austrian side. It was a long drive back down via Landeck.

Since we're coming from Schwangau again on this trip and headed for Lake Como, we thought that we'd take the same route to Merano and then do Stelvio pass to Lake Como. I guess that we may have to take the Landeck route again.

I'll keep an eye on the closure. We have a few nights in Germany after our delivery, including 4 nights in Heidelberg for the German Grand Prix. We planned to drive this route on Wednesday, July 25. If we're lucky, it may be open again by then.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

You should be fine for your delivery date
They are planning to re-open this weekend as it's peak travel season (summer vacation starts in many European countries) 
Just make sure you are wearing your helmet


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I checked this morning and it looks like they're planing on having it open on July 6 at 07:00. Let's hope they do a good job!


----------



## jmh (Dec 20, 2002)

Looks like the plan n is to re-open the tunnel and approach from the South Tyrol side on July 6th @7am local time


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

From the ADAC site today (translation by Google Translate):

Tourists in Tyrol can now drive over the Timmelsjoch again. The pass road, which has been closed since Monday, 2 July, was reopened for traffic on Friday, 6 July. Reason for the lock was damage on the Italian side in the last tunnel before the pass. From the ceiling had loosened loose material and had fallen on the road.​


----------

